# FIFe Registered Kitten



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello,

First of all, I'm really sorry if I've posted this in the wrong section but I'm new here so still trying to find my way around. 

I recently bought a kitten which has a full 5 generation pedigree certificate and the breeder said they are FIFe Registered. When I collected the kitten they gave me the pedigree certificate but no registration papers (GCCF refer to it as a pink slip). Also the pedigree certificate is in a different language. With FIFe registration do you receive a separate document for transfer of ownership or do you only receive the pedigree certificate? Who does the cat legally belong to? Should I request registration documents or is there a form I can fill out online to transfer the details to my name? Sorry for all the questions!! 

Also, the kitten is neutered so I'm not asking for breeding purposes, but I would just like to know that I have all the right documents as advertised by the breeder. And I want to be the legal owner of this kitten. I would hate to think that I've had the wool pulled over my eyes!

Thank you in advance for any replies!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, I'm really sorry if I've posted this in the wrong section but I'm new here so still trying to find my way around.
> 
> ...


Hi, which FIFe member is the kitten registered with? For example Felis Britannica or perhaps Felis Polonia?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

GCCF no longer has a pink slip, and haven't since before 2015. 

As above, which FIFé member is it or what language is it in?


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you for the replies so far. The pedigree certificate is from Felis Polonia.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Fife provide their pedigree/registration all in one document, so as long as you have been given a FIFE certified pedigree document you have recieved the appropriate paperwork. It will obviously be in the language of the FIFE member club to provide the paperwork, so Polish in this case.

Normally the breeder will give you a transfer/change of ownership slip. This is usually tiny, smaller than A5, or has always been in my experience anyway.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> Thank you for the replies so far. The pedigree certificate is from Felis Polonia.


Hi,

it would be normal for the certified pedigree to be in Polish from Felis Polonia. You can be a member of a FIFe club outside of your own country. FPL pedigrees do not have a section for change of ownership and do not come with transfer slips. Your contract will be your proof of transfer of ownership from the breeder to yourself.

in GCCF you usually get a breeders pedigree and the registration slip but with FIFe they provide a certified pedigree by the registry instead of a registration slip.

You can import the kitten in to Felis Britannica (FIFe UK) / GCCF or TICA with your pedigree and copy of the contract but there is little need unless you plan to show or breed.


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you for your replies @Tigermoon and @lillytheunicorn

@lillytheunicorn Please could you let me know how I would go about importing the kitten in to Felis Britannica? Or even GCCF? Is there a form to fill out online? If so, please could you point me in the right direction for both FB and GCCF. If it's not a long process I will probably look in to changing to the British equivalent. Many thanks!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> Thank you for your replies @Tigermoon and @lillytheunicorn
> [QUOTE="Enzo86, post: 1065607826, member: 1504443"]Thank you for your replies [USER=1365371]@Tigermoon and @lillytheunicorn
> 
> @lillytheunicorn Please could you let me know how I would go about importing the kitten in to Felis Britannica? Or even GCCF? Is there a form to fill out online? If so, please could you point me in the right direction for both FB and GCCF. If it's not a long process I will probably look in to changing to the British equivalent. Many thanks!


[/USER]

@lillytheunicorn Please could you let me know how I would go about importing the kitten in to Felis Britannica? Or even GCCF? Is there a form to fill out online? If so, please could you point me in the right direction for both FB and GCCF. If it's not a long process I will probably look in to changing to the British equivalent. Many thanks! [/QUOTE]

It's online for the gccf, let's hope the kittens pedigree conforms to the registration policy. People importing siamese have got caught out by silver and oriental whites, as opposed to foreign whites.

https://www.gccfcats.org/Breeding-Information/Importing-Exporting


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

As it's a Felis Polonia cat, then it will be able to be registered with Felis Britannica (unfortunately each FIFe member holds its own pedigree book). If you wish to import the kitten into Felis Britannica, you have to join one of the clubs, Viking Cat Club or Garden of England Cat Club. Once accepted as a member they can process your registrations. For Viking Cat club you post your registration form and certified pedigree plus a copy of the contract direct to the FB registrar currently (normally to the club pedigree checker but due to COVID they are being sent direct to the registrar). It is £15 to import the cat plus membership fee which for Viking Cat Club is £12 per year.

the link to the VCC registrations page is here https://vikingcatclub.com/i/?n=Membership.Registrations


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@OrientalSlave do you know if GCCF are still undertaking imports as though I do it online, usually I have to post the pedigree to the GCCF office and I know tits unmanned at the moment.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

To import into GCCF, you need to provide the contract, pedigree and vaccination card. You create an online account with GCCF, go through Transfer A Cat and then click on the option for a cat registered outside of GCCF. Fill in the details and then scan and email your paperwork to GCCF, indicating that you've paid online.

They are doing everything online at the moment, and will be chasing up paper copies when they are able to reopen the office.

It's £55 transfer fee is neither parent is GCCF registered or £25 if one or both parents are registered GCCF.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> To import into GCCF, you need to provide the contract, pedigree and vaccination card. You create an online account with GCCF, go through Transfer A Cat and then click on the option for a cat registered outside of GCCF. Fill in the details and then scan and email your paperwork to GCCF, indicating that you've paid online.
> 
> They are doing everything online at the moment, and will be chasing up paper copies when they are able to reopen the office.
> 
> It's £55 transfer fee is neither parent is GCCF registered or £25 if one or both parents are registered GCCF.


it must have gone up as I paid £27.50 to import Blue's daughter into GCCF at the end of last year. I haven't had to provide vaccination cards when importing cats from FIFe into GCCF.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lillytheunicorn said:


> it must have gone up as I paid £27.50 to import Blue's daughter into GCCF at the end of last year. I haven't had to provide vaccination cards when importing cats from FIFe into GCCF.


I've had to provide them when transferring from TICA, even with UK bred. It was £55 both times I have transferred, first in 2018 and again in November last year.


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all the information. I have a lot to work with there  Is there any reason to choose GCCF over FIFe or vice versa? Or is it more down to personal preference?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the information. I have a lot to work with there  Is there any reason to choose GCCF over FIFe or vice versa? Or is it more down to personal preference?


If you want to show (!) there may be more GCCF shows in your area (there certainly are where I live), and depending on breed & pedigree it might not meet the GCCF registration policy - a few of them are very weird.

Unless you want to show and/or breed I don't see the need to transfer to a UK registry.

The office is currently shut but emails to it do get looked at as staff are working at home.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @OrientalSlave do you know if GCCF are still undertaking imports as though I do it online, usually I have to post the pedigree to the GCCF office and I know tits unmanned at the moment.


I think so but if you email them someone will get back to you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

From the GCCF website:

*REGISTRATIONS & IMPORT DOCUMENTATION*
Unfortunately, due to the strict lockdown procedures announced by the Government on 23rd March 2020, we will not be able to send post out to customers. This includes returning documents and new registration cards etc.

However, from Monday 30th March 2020 we hope to be able to email customers a copy of new registration cards etc. We will then send out the cards, and any documents that need to be returned, in the post as soon as the restrictions have been lifted.

We will also temporarily accept photocopies of import paperwork. Please send them to [email protected] This will return to the originals being required as soon as restrictions are lessened.

We apologise for any inconvenience and are doing our best to keep the disruption to the minimum possible. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you want to show (!) there may be more GCCF shows in your area (there certainly are where I live), and depending on breed & pedigree it might not meet the GCCF registration policy - a few of them are very weird.


Very different show styles as well (TICA also holds open shows so owners/visitors can watch & hear judging), should the OP wish to show in alter class.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Enzo86 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the information. I have a lot to work with there  Is there any reason to choose GCCF over FIFe or vice versa? Or is it more down to personal preference?


To be honest if you are not planning to show, I wouldn't transfer the kitten at all. But if you are planning to show, then transfer into the registry you plan to show with. 
Your main concern seemed to be around legal ownership. Your name appearing on the registration document won't confirm this. Having proof of purchase will though.


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Tigermoon said:


> To be honest if you are not planning to show, I wouldn't transfer the kitten at all. But if you are planning to show, then transfer into the registry you plan to show with.
> Your main concern seemed to be around legal ownership. Your name appearing on the registration document won't confirm this. Having proof of purchase will though.


I don't plan on showing but things could change further down the line :Happy I was just worried that my name isn't on any official documentation. And I was also worried about the pedigree being in Polish and not being able to understand it. There has been an issue with communication with the breeders and a lot of things get in lost in translation unfortunately! But if you think proof of purchase is enough then I might just not bother with transferring then. I just thought I'd ask on here as I really don't know much about registration, pedigree certificates etc. I'm still learning, but definitely feel like I've learnt more from this thread. Many thanks to everyone who has responded!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> it must have gone up as I paid £27.50 to import Blue's daughter into GCCF at the end of last year. I haven't had to provide vaccination cards when importing cats from FIFe into GCCF.


From the current GCCF price list: £55.00 per cat/kitten or £27.50 if one parent registered GCCF or £18.00 if both parents registered GCCF


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> I don't plan on showing but things could change further down the line :Happy I was just worried that my name isn't on any official documentation. And I was also worried about the pedigree being in Polish and not being able to understand it. There has been an issue with communication with the breeders and a lot of things get in lost in translation unfortunately! But if you think proof of purchase is enough then I might just not bother with transferring then. I just thought I'd ask on here as I really don't know much about registration, pedigree certificates etc. I'm still learning, but definitely feel like I've learnt more from this thread. Many thanks to everyone who has responded!


Isn't your name on the purchase receipt? And the kitten must be microchipped to have entered the UK from Poland, so you need to put those details into your name. If the pedigree has EMS codes on then there is no doubt about what the ancestors are.


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> Isn't your name on the purchase receipt? And the kitten must be microchipped to have entered the UK from Poland, so you need to put those details into your name. If the pedigree has EMS codes on then there is no doubt about what the ancestors are.


Yes, I have proof of purchase with my name on. But it's just a piece of paper, nothing official. From the sounds of things that is enough though  Also the kitten was born here, not Poland. That's why I didn't understand why the breeders are still with Felis Polonia and not Felis Britannica since they live here now, but seems like that isn't an issue anyway. He is microchipped and I'm just waiting for the details to be changed over to my name and address.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Enzo86 said:


> Yes, I have proof of purchase with my name on. But it's just a piece of paper, nothing official. From the sounds of things that is enough though  Also the kitten was born here, not Poland. That's why I didn't understand why the breeders are still with Felis Polonia and not Felis Britannica since they live here now, but seems like that isn't an issue anyway. He is microchipped and I'm just waiting for the details to be changed over to my name and address.


Is this by any chance a Maine Coon purchased in Wales?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Enzo86 said:


> Yes, I have proof of purchase with my name on. But it's just a piece of paper, nothing official. From the sounds of things that is enough though  Also the kitten was born here, not Poland. That's why I didn't understand why the breeders are still with Felis Polonia and not Felis Britannica since they live here now, but seems like that isn't an issue anyway. He is microchipped and I'm just waiting for the details to be changed over to my name and address.


Some breeders do stick with their original FIFe club, if they have moved countries. As then they register in their native language. Though I do know a breeder who registers with Dutch FIFe instead of U.K.,


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Is this by any chance a Maine Coon purchased in Wales?


Yes! A Maine Coon but based in Yorkshire


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Enzo86 said:


> Yes! A Maine Coon but based in Yorkshire


Ah different breeder then, I was aware of the one in Wales but not the one in Yorkshire. Anyway, you've had all the appropriate advice above  are you based in Yorkshire also?


----------



## Enzo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> Ah different breeder then, I was aware of the one in Wales but not the one in Yorkshire. Anyway, you've had all the appropriate advice above  are you based in Yorkshire also?


Yes, I'm based in Yorkshire. I see you're a Maine Coon breeder  Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Enzo86 said:


> Yes, I'm based in Yorkshire. I see you're a Maine Coon breeder  Whereabouts are you based?


I'm in the West Mids, just north of Birmingham


----------

